# Mechanical Room



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of a mechanical room we are working on right now.

It's for a 128 unit seniors complex, with commercial on the lower level.

The two 4" ductile tees are for a low flow bypass on the PRV, and off the bottom it will go through a prebuilt Grundfos booster pump system.


----------



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

When they figure out how to freeze human bodies that is what the capsules will look like...


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

those cyclones heat up real fast. we use then all the time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the pic. So I'll just ask. Are those WH's sitting directly on the floor? IIRC they need to be elevated so you can get the required trap seal depth on the condensate drain. Maybe the flue outlet is higher than I'm used to seeing. 


Also, why have a PRV and a booster pump? We never see PRV's here. I've never installed one in 16 years.


Clean work. I like seeing clean work.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It's hard to tell from the pic. So I'll just ask. Are those WH's sitting directly on the floor? IIRC they need to be elevated so you can get the required trap seal depth on the condensate drain. Maybe the flue outlet is higher than I'm used to seeing.
> 
> 
> Also, why have a PRV and a booster pump? We never see PRV's here. I've never installed one in 16 years.


We install PRV's in high rises all the time, pipe the water service to the penthouse and let gravity feed it back down, with a PRV every five floors to keep the water pressure from getting over 60 PSI.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Makes sense.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We put a PRV on before the booster pump because the max pressure going into the pump is 30psi. 

The water heaters are directly on the ground. The flue exit is about 8" above the ground allowing us to get the proper trap seal, and also get grade to the floor drain.

The older cyclones had to be elevated, we ran into that problem a few years ago.

I'll have some more pic's up shortly.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Clean work. I love running Ductile


----------

